# Internet + VPN



## jonmurphy007 (Feb 11, 2013)

I recently subscribed to TTNET 'fibernet' service (50mbps, which actually ranges from <1 to 20 max) and the first thing I noticed is that I can no longer access VPN - either my personal account (through strongvpn) or more importantly - work. Does anyone know whether TTNET blocks VPN access (either through account or modem)? Thanks.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

There is no specific filter for VPN from TTNET side - can you check your modem settings if the required TCP/UDP ports are open ?

I know 500+ people in my company use TTNEt @ home and we use multiple flavors of VPN without issues.


----------



## jonmurphy007 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for getting back to me. Just to follow-up on my situation: I have had 3rd party IT 'experts' to my house twice to try to resolve the issue. Their conclusion was that there was either a problem with the line or the modem (not supporting VPN). I bought a new modem that supports VPN, but I cannot get it to connect to my line. When TTNET came to inspect the problem they blamed the fact that the new modem not connecting on the modem being broken (it isn't, as we tested it at my office). At this stage I am resigned to the fact that I am not going to have a working VPN connection during my time in Turkey. If anyone knows any competent IT experts that could take ownership of the problem and get to a resolution with TTNET I would be eternally grateful. Thank you.


----------



## mathic (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Jonmurphy,

Could you please let me know whether you have a same ISP both at work and your home (the place from where you are trying to access VPN) as you said that your new modem works at your work place. ...

Best


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Jonmurphy,

Did you check the modem manufacturer website or manual to open ports for the VPN? Try internet forums that focus on that specific modem type. 

Maybe the company IT can give the general guideline for the VPN? Also most VPNs have a https option - check with your company IT Guys again. Good luck!


----------



## fashiondesign_guru (Apr 27, 2013)

There's no ttnet block for vpn, I'm using one just fine.. sounds like you're having a hardware problem..


----------

